# 5 hp 22" model 536 882502 carburetor or rebuild kit needed



## Mnres (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi, Any help that can be provided would be much appreciated. 
I have looked online for a carburetor or rebuild kit for the above referenced snowblower. I am guessing this model dates to the 80's.
The online offerings are confusing, and I hate to hassle with returns.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

best to post pictures of the machine. i would guess it may be best to remove covers to see the carb and compare to pictures on amazon. lately i have just been replacing carbs instead of installing carb kits because cost wise there is not a huge difference.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

5hp Tecumseh snowblowers all take the same carburetor, 640084b. However this is the non-adjustable version. Go to Amazon, type in that number, then look for an adjustable carburetor that looks like that one. If it's adjustable, you'll see a large screw on the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Useful advice here. Here's another one: Don't go against the model of the blower, rather the motor. On the top of the flywheel cover (you might have to remove the electric starter button if so equipped) and you should find the model number of Tecumseh flathead motors. I agree that at times replacing a carb is easier than rebuilding the original, especially if it's buggered up. Find an adjustable one with the same choke layout etc. and you should be good to go.
Good luck.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's a 2019 thread for the same snowblower:









Old Tecumseh carb lookup help


I have an old Craftsman snowblower (grey in color) I am trying to get running again. I would like to replace the carb as the current one is leaking fuel when not running, dies when put under power, and in general isn't running well. It sat for quite awhile without being properly stored... I...




www.snowblowerforum.com





That post says the engine on your snowblower is a 143.754112 which is a Sears number for Tecumseh engine HS50-67238F.

The carburetor for that engine comes back as a 640084. I'd recommend the adjustable version, the 640084a:









Amazon.com: QAZAKY Adjustable Carburetor Compatible with Tecumseh 632107 632378 632536 640084 640105 640299 632107A 632378A 640084A 640084B 640299A 640299B 3.5HP 4HP 5HP HSK40 HSK50 HSSK40 HSSK50 HSSK55 LH195SA : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy QAZAKY Adjustable Carburetor Compatible with Tecumseh 632107 632378 632536 640084 640105 640299 632107A 632378A 640084A 640084B 640299A 640299B 3.5HP 4HP 5HP HSK40 HSK50 HSSK40 HSSK50 HSSK55 LH195SA: Lawn Mower Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mnres (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow, guys, those are all incredibly helpful replies. I assumed that I would get email notification when replies came in, and receiving none, thought that no one replied. So I called the Tecumseh/Lausen tech line, who were somewhat helpful, but not like here. I accidentally found the Tecumseh engine model # on the cowling, which I hadn't noticed before due to rust and grime. That put me onto the 640084 carb, that I did order new. Wish I had known about the "a" version, which, I agree, would have been preferable as adjustable. Oh well. Thanks so much again for all the helpful replies!
Dave


----------

